# Best way to move to Québec as a Video Game Tester or Localiser



## dublinvide (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi

Being from Ireland, I presumed there wouldn't be much difficulty heading to Canada to get a job, but I'm finding the whole thing mighty confusing and difficult. I'd greatly appreciate a bit of help with a few questions I have. Thanks so much 

1) Is it even possible to get a job as a video game tester, being non-Canadian? From what I've read, the company needs to provide me with an LMO approved by the federal government, saying they couldn't find a Canadian to fill the job. It's not a very specialised job, so is there even a chance of me getting this?

2) Is there anyone from Europe here who successfully emigrated to Canada? How did you do it? It seems that you can't get a work permit until you have a job, and you won't be offered a job unless you're eligible to work there, i.e. you need a work permit. How does one get around this?

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

How good is your spoken and written French?

Seriously... before you even consider looking for a job in Quebec, you'd better be able to speak & read it fluently. I grew up an Anglo in western Canada and would love to have gotten work in Montreal, but since I'm absolute ****e at speaking and listening to French, I never pursued job opportunities there.

Although Canada is a bilingual country, French is the primary language in Quebec and unless you can be assured of employment with an English speaking company in that province, you'd better be sure you can deal with reading/writing/listening to French. English language service _is_ available in the province (government offices, mainly), but most Francophones are loath to speak it unless absolutely necessary, especially outside of Montreal... have a look at this to get an idea as to what you're going to get yourself into.

The dialect of French spoken in Quebec is markedly different than Parisian French (it almost sounds like heavily slurred Parisien... YouTube "Joual French" to get an idea of what it sounds like), but as long as you can get by in French, you should be o.k.

Good luck to you, and you are very welcome in Canada!


----------



## dublinvide (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, don't worry, I'm quite good at spoken and written French and I can even understand Québécois quite well. That's part of the attraction actually. But thank you for your concern and the welcome


----------



## ZomgGester (Oct 24, 2013)

It Is very possible to become a game tester in Canada , I had a few cousins move there and they just adored the games.. Its basically like an open job, just go in show HIGH interest in games like really high interest and just kill the interview and you will be fine. Good Luck


----------



## dublinvide (Oct 24, 2013)

So you're saying if I get the job, the company will take care of the rest?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not sure why you thought being Irish it wouldn't be difficult to come to Canada, it's not 1850.

I would suggest its highly unlikely you would be able to come to Canada on a LMO/TWP as a game tester, there's just no demand. Case in point, a family friend works for AMD (formerly ATI), a few years ago they were hiring game testers to tst their latest graphics cards, they needed to fill 5 positions and had over 1000 applicants.

How old are you? Have you investigated IEC/WHV? The program is closed for this year, but, you could get ready for next.


----------



## hazel-motes (Oct 25, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Although Canada is a bilingual country, French is the primary language in Quebec and unless you can be assured of employment with an English speaking company in that province, you'd better be sure you can deal with reading/writing/listening to French.


May I assume from this statement that *if I am assured employment with an English speaking company* in Québec, that *I will not have to pass a French competency test *to emigrate?

Thank you in advance for your insight.

And, hey, it's my first post!


----------



## Angou (Sep 24, 2013)

hazel-motes said:


> May I assume from this statement that *if I am assured employment with an English speaking company* in Québec, that *I will not have to pass a French competency test *to emigrate?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your insight.
> 
> And, hey, it's my first post!


Welcome  

No, it doesn't matter if your job is English-speaking or not you still must pass the French language test at intermediate level.


----------



## hazel-motes (Oct 25, 2013)

Angou said:


> Welcome
> 
> No, it doesn't matter if your job is English-speaking or not you still must pass the French language test at intermediate level.


Je comprends. Merci pour la réponse!


----------

